# Choosing a Correction Bit



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to try using a correction bit on my horse. Which type of bits are the least severe? Which would you recommend?


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Also what do you think of Myler bits. Every big tack store I've been to carries them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you're looking for something that's not going to be severe, I'd suggest not looking at correction bits.

Why, exactly, do you want to try a correction bit?

IMHO, the Myler bits are good...but overpriced.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't want to use one because I want it to correct some problem, make him stop/steer etc. I want to get one because he moves well off my seat, legs, and reins but I want to take him a step further. I have heard that they can be harsh but it seems to me that they would be relatively mild in the right hands because the mouthpiece can move around.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have one that looks mostly like this, I like it because every single piece can move around. Just remember light on the hands, they can be very severe if used wrong


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just my own personal preference, but if I choose a bit with a harsher style of mouth, I like to keep the shanks as short as possible.

As far as correction bits go, I like the look of these not only because they are short shanked, but also because they have the extra ring for reins if you want to make it into a snaffle pressure ratio...
Amazon.com: Double Rein Correction Bit: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: The Bob Avila Collection by Professionals Choice Equine Training Correction Bit: Sports & Outdoors


I also wonder about this one since it's got the myler type hinge in addition to the correction mouth...
Amazon.com: Argentine Colt Training Bit Hinged Correction Mouth: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I have one that looks mostly like this, I like it because every single piece can move around. Just remember light on the hands, they can be very severe if used wrong


I've seen this one many times and debated getting it. I've also looked at the Bob Avila Signature Shank Correctional but the darn thing is like $90!


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

Check out smith bros; they have a high port from Tyler Magnus on sale that is similiar to a correction, but it is slightly milder -- I use one for my head horse when roping, it really helps keep the shoulder up and can really enhance the stop -- "if" the horse has been trained to stop correctly.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the Bob Avila correction bit on my horse on occasion to "remind" him. It what the reining trainer used on him to advance him. 












For 80% of our riding, I use a Reinsman Low Port bit (again that my trainer had recommended). I am able to be super light with it because I barely need to lift on the reins and he responds. 










I do like to ride in a variety of bits here and there; I feel it keeps things fresh for the horse.

Always remember: *The bit is only as harsh as the hands behind it.
*


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you very much beau159 and ropinbiker, I will take a look that those. ropinbiker- you said exactly what I want to achieve with my horse- help him pick up his shoulder better and to stop with his shoulders up- not to teach him how to do these things. Also beau159- again what I was hoping to achieve with my horse- only very light contact needed to communicate (especially at shows).


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually alternate between a rounded port correction bit as has been posted here and this bit with a low square port and its jointed all the way through so it pretty much collapses in your hand and my horse works very very well in it, it's very good for picking up a shoulder and it can be used two handed because of all the joints, it makes it wormy.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I just bought one similar to the picture beau159 posted. I may post again when I get it and have used it on him. This will probably be just a training bit that I use with my old bit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wolfnrus (Sep 15, 2014)

This thread is over a year old, but in case anyone comes here, be advised so you don't have to learn the expensive way. There are two types of correction bit. The inverted "U" shaped mouthpiece is popular, but it DOES NOT move in all directions as suggested by one poster. For this you would need a hinged bit, i.e. a square-shaped port. This allows you to lift the rein on one side and only one side of the shank goes up. Try this when shopping. The shanks go up in unison because the "U" doesn't split in the middle. Myler (or Toklat, if you want to save some money by buying the approved Myler 'rip off' maker) makes ever lower ported bits that have a metal tube in the middle that holds the two sides together, thereby allowing rider to life only one shoulder or the other. Check this out for yourself before spending $70+ every time, trying to find the right tool. Good luck!


----------

